# 2011 Bataleon



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anyone know the models of these boards pictured? Which one is the Goliath?
BATALEON 2011 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i saw a video of tyler chorlton possibly rocking the '11 goliath.

if the comments on the video are correct, the goliath is the red/white/blue one with the skull in the middle.

cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

nope the red white and blue one is the riot, it says so on the board


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

the one on the left is the airibic. the funkink is not shown. check my jealousy thread to see 2011 funkink.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

ah good call, i couldn't and still can't see the print. i guess the commenter on the video was wrong.

*edit
Also, is the white/green one with the face + long nose in the middle of the topsheet the 2011 Evil Twin?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is a preview post from another thread discussing which each one might be



Triple8Sol said:


> From L to R I'm gonna guess: Violenza b/c it has the same women's Trilogy binding that is on the Distortia. We know the one with the kilroy/chad graphis is the ET. We also know the Distortia is next, also mounted with Trilogy's. The red/white/blue one is the Riot, as you can see the writing in the blue section. The fingers make me think Fun Kink USA, but it looks like the writing on there says something like J Rocker or 4 Rocker? Based on the inserts, I'm gonna say the tiger stripes is the Goliath and the colored boxes is the Jam. Can't tell if the polka dotted one is an Airobic/Omni/Enemy or something new. I I think the all white one is the Undisputed, but I wonder if the red stripe is meant to make fun of the Burton channel? I'm thinking that's the Project Green tucked behind it.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i've heard a few people say that the first one was the airobic. then again, my first venture to guess was wrong as well..

i've also read somewhere that the Fun.kink USA edition says "ROCKER" on the bottom of it, so that's what it could be referring to.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Those were just my best guesses, so I'm sure some of the are wrong. Could be that a chick was riding a shorter Airobic, and hence the women's Unions on it.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I was thinking the tiger stripe one was the goliath too.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Like I said this is the funkink I rode it already
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/22297-enter-jealousy-here.html
and the one to the left is the airabic. I font remember the otherws becuase I would never ride the others


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

NoTickets said:


> i've also read somewhere that the Fun.kink USA edition says "ROCKER" on the bottom of it, so that's what it could be referring to.


the one with the hand and three fingers will say "rocker on the base. I doesn't hve rocker tho. The top sheet will have a middle finger then "rocker" as fuck rocker.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

wow! big improvement in graphics from the 2010 models... i have a 2010 Violenza (yes.. with the horse graphic :laugh maybe i should have waited.. oh well still rides like a dream


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

polka dots is the 2011 violenza


----------



## BzzyB (Mar 13, 2009)

*Evil Twin 2011 will have new shape!*

I was scrolling through the Bataleon site.
What catch my attention was their new limited edition board.
Their are selling for this season a Ganjaleon, which is the Ganja/Jamaican inspired Evil Twin 2011.

What really got me baffled is their last paragraph and the notes with it.



> Now we have a limited* pre release of our new shap** dat was meant to go pan di market next season.
> Di shape is blessed with a flavor of di Twin Triple Spliff Technology, it will cover di earth with good vibration and uplift the Rida to next level. Man is not suposed to smoke it, Ganjaleon will give you di same high as di highst highgrade outta orange hill.
> TBT make you feel irie sliding straight out of Babylon.
> 
> ...


The ad text is written in Jamaican slang, their for I presume in normal English Twin Triple Spliff Technology, should be translate to Twin Triple Split Technology. 

My guess is that the new shape will be having two cambers. 
Multiple radius? Huh,....how is that possible? 
Hope some one with more board experience can explain what the heck Bataleon is doing?:dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's just a new shape new triradial sidecut, new dimensions what do you want me to quote the catalog?


----------



## BzzyB (Mar 13, 2009)

Are their other triradial sidecut boards?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Is their any technology/shape/material changes on Bataleon boards for next year? Basically anything other than graphics. Specifically the Jam.


----------



## switchbackten (Apr 21, 2010)

You can check it out here:

Bataleon snowboards 2011


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Their 2011 catalog can be viewed here. Looks like my original guesses were pretty accurate for the most part.

Bataleon 2011 Catalog


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

woo-hoo! thanks for the link. 

Really wanted to see the new undisputed. Looks good. I can definitely get another season out of my 2008, but the base and topsheet scars look like the board's been well used


----------

